# Biggest Bass this Year 3/25/08



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

Fished a smaller lake not that far from home. In the 1st 15 minutes I got a tremendous hit and caught this LM Bass - it is in the 4 plus lb range easy.













Caught this on a wacky rigged 4" Senko style worm - dark, dark green (almost black)


I hooked another about the same size right at my feet while i was testing a jig and pig type set up. I was just bouncing the lure around where i could see it and a big old bass swooped in a grabbed it in about 2 feet of water. Surprised the heck out of me. I fought the fish for a few moments and it came unbuttoned.

Caught four other small bass and saw a few chase down my X-rap which is pretty exciting. Spring is almost, just about, very near and here


----------



## whj812 (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW!!! Nice Fish!!! I cant wait until the water clears up some here. It will be on!


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice Esquired!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 25, 2008)

way to go, why arent you wearing you tinboats shirt


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

slim357 said:


> way to go, why arent you wearing you tinboats shirt



I am under two sweat shirts and another tee shirt.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 25, 2008)

way to go EQ!


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 25, 2008)

great catch....

glad to see you're spending your time productively instead of practicing to being a "post-reply commedian" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> great catch....
> 
> glad to see you're spending your time productively instead of practicing to being a "post-reply commedian" :lol: :lol:



Jim ordered me to stop being a Joker and go fishing

Who am I to argue


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 25, 2008)

That Jim, he sure is a pretty smart cookie :lol:


----------



## shizzy (Mar 25, 2008)

Good fish Esquired. Great day to be outside and fishing.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2008)

Great catch! 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

esquired said:


> Fished a smaller lake not that far from home. In the 1st 15 minutes I got a tremendous hit and caught this LM Bass - it is in the 4 plus lb range easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats beautiful. Nice fattie :lol:......Just how I like 'em!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice fish! I know that patch of grass you should have photoshopped that one!!!!



j.k


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Nice fish! I know that patch of grass you should have photoshopped that one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> j.k



Damn - foiled again!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

esquired said:


> bAcKpAiN said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish! I know that patch of grass you should have photoshopped that one!!!!
> ...



Yes he did!


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice fish Dave. Its those fish were caught were I think they were caught that is good news. Now if only the rivers would finally start to warm.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome fish. I was lucky enough to get the excited phonecall from Dave after he caught it and I was arriving to my fishing destination. Mr.Fish I know where the fish was caught, and it is good news considering Dave and I were there on friday and received the SKUNK. Nice Work


----------

